

Ebay Leads in USD 50 mln investment in Snapdeal, forges commercial Partnership - trakin
http://trak.in/funding/ebay-usd-50-million-snapdeal-investment/

======
trakin
This is a strategic investment by Ebay to push their international sales,
which have been subdued in recent times. At the same time, it is great for
Snapdeal, because it offers much needed legroom in the increasingly
competitive Indian ecommerce market

